# 2008 / 23Rs + 2005 Dodge Ram 57K Miles For Sale



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

2008 23RS Outback for sale and 2005 Dodge Ram truck crew cab 6 ft bed only 57 K miles.

Trojan batteries
Electrical tongue jack
Tubo Max fan vent
Vent covers
Flojet pump waste
1500 watt inverter
150 watt pure sine inverter
TV lcd
DVD
30 amp super voltage booster & surge protector
Presure tire monitor system

To many options to list

ASKING PRICE RV & TRUCK $24500.00


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Is it a Mega Cab?


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Crew cab 4 door w/ hemi 5.7


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
Can you buy the trailer separate?
LeRoy
[email protected]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Any interest in selling the truck separately? Might know an interested party on Southern NH (no, not us) .....

If so, could you send me an eMail with details? Pictures would be great, as well as a phone number they can reach you at.

eMail = [email protected]

Thanks,

Judi


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that is one heck of a deal, should not last very long at that price. Good Luck


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

lvincent said:


> Hi,
> Can you buy the trailer separate?
> LeRoy
> [email protected]


I want to buy this trailer but not the truck...call or email if interested.
506-849-1545


----------

